# RealGM: Lakers still the team to beat



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

"This is supposed to be the year the Lakers are dethroned. Every team is making its case as the team to end one of the best runs in NBA history. Considering the season that the Lakers have had, just about everyone is ready to concede it is only a matter of which round the Lakers will fall. 

How easily we forget. 

The truth is, the Lakers are the team to beat, it doesn't matter what year it is or what their record is. As long as Shaquille O'Neal is playing center and Kobe Bryant is playing shooting guard for the L.A. Lakers, they are the favorite."

The bottom line becomes this: In the playoffs you have to beat the Lakers in a seven-game series and to this point no one has been able to do it. 

The Article - The Lakers are the team
http://www.realgm.com/src_beyond_the_hardcourt.php?articleid=44


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

I agree with you. With today's lost to the blazers, you should read some of their replies. I've just left their fan forum. I like to going to other teams forum and see what is being said about the lakers. I don't like starting trouble, the replies I read I find them very funny. 

P.S. How many of you go to other forums beside the lakers?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Frankly fans in the Blazer forum aren't really serious about the expectations. It took a bad bounce of the ball for them to get this win on their home court. 

D I'm in agreement with realgm. Its hard not to sound biased when it comes to your favorite team but I know we have the best team just like the article says. Basically it comes down to Shaq and Kobe. Shaq really never has bad shooting games because of where he shoots from so 25pts are what he brings every game at least. Now Kobe he may have off shooting games but he's rarely ever off in the 4th quarter. So he'll get 25 at least by sheer vloume of shots taken. No team can guarantee any of their players that sort of production.. 

The Kings can only expect numbers basically from C Webb consistently. 

The Spurs only Duncan. Role players help but can be expected to produce game after game. 

It'll come down to the stars and the Lakers just have the league's two brightest.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Frankly fans in the Blazer forum aren't really serious about the expectations. It took a bad bounce of the ball for them to get this win on their home court.


It took a bad bounce of the ball last year for the Lakers to even be in the 2002 Finals.  

"Bad bounces" are a part of the game. Dale Davis, causing the "bad bounce" was his contribution to his team's winning the game against the world champions, and the act was much akin to Divac accidentally tipping the ball out to Horry at the end of Game 5 last year.

You guys lost today, and you probably won't win a title this year. It'll be okay. Life will go on. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> You guys lost today, and you probably won't win a title this year.


Somebody please remember that he said this!:yes:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Somebody please remember that he said this!:yes:


I'll remember it for you, sweetheart. :heart:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It took a bad bounce of the ball last year for the Lakers to even be in the 2002 Finals.
> ...


Just like last season you guys won on the last Sunday of the season. And got swept. Bad bounce I do believe the Lakers beat the Kings 4 times last year not once to make it to the FINALS. Remeber one bad bounce doesn't get you put out of the WCF. So Divac's one error cost his team ONE GAME not the series if they were so good then they should have won 4 games but oops they didin't. 

Why is a Blazer fan talking trash to Laker fans we OWN your favorite team. Every year its like a right of passage spanking those Blazers. Maybe its the depression of those losses that turns them to crime. I HEAR weed takes your mind off such things. 

A blazer fan saying the Lakers won't win a title is like saying the Titanic never happened. I really hope the Lakers play the Blazers in the playoffs it'll be fun shutting you down for good. 

Like you said the World Champions. 

As for Dale Davis if you mean the ball that bounced his way is doing something than Happy Birthday and you know what 50 CENT says about your birthday.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> As for Dale Davis if you mean the ball that bounced his way is doing something than Happy Birthday and you know what 50 CENT says about your birthday.


:laugh: :laugh:
It's your Birthday....it's your Birthday!!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Nobody really wants the Lakers to win outside of LA. LA had a chance to lock down home court but blew it...too bad. Portland really didn't play all that well and they didn't have Pippen to go on top of it. LA is not winning a title by starting Madsen at PF...forget about! Shaq and Kobe can do their thing but LA has nothing else...not this year LA!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Just like last season you guys won on the last Sunday of the season. And got swept. Bad bounce I do believe the Lakers beat the Kings 4 times last year not once to make it to the FINALS. Remeber one bad bounce doesn't get you put out of the WCF. So Divac's one error cost his team ONE GAME not the series if they were so good then they should have won 4 games but oops they didin't.
> ...


rawse is a Grizzlies fan. Since his team has been in the league longer than Kobe and has never won 30 games he has to live vicariously through teams like the Blazers and Kings.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> rawse is a Grizzlies fan. Since his team has been in the league longer than Kobe and has never won 30 games he has to live vicariously through teams like the Blazers and Kings.


C'mon, this is baiting. What good can possibly come out of saying that? All it's gonna do is make rawse come back and say something bad, for which he will probably get in trouble for.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds truthful to me, if I were I grizz fan I wouldn't be ashamed to admit living vicariously through other teams.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Sounds truthful to me, if I were I grizz fan I wouldn't be ashamed to admit living vicariously through other teams.


lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> C'mon, this is baiting. What good can possibly come out of saying that? All it's gonna do is make rawse come back and say something bad, for which he will probably get in trouble for.


No, it's true. rawse is a grizz fan, jaz thought he was a blazer fan. He is in the sense that when his team is elimanated from playoff contention he roots for the Lakers to lose.

Any further non-basketball question/comments can be sent to me by PM.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

EDIT- You know the proper people to PM on this issue, keep the boards to basketball talk. PM the person that locked your threads with your concerns if you are serious about this -Jemel


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> EDIT- You know the proper people to PM on this issue, keep the boards to basketball talk -Jemel


Ok, I'll follow your example.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Just like last season you guys won on the last Sunday of the season. And got swept. Bad bounce I do believe the Lakers beat the Kings 4 times last year not once to make it to the FINALS. Remeber one bad bounce doesn't get you put out of the WCF. So Divac's one error cost his team ONE GAME not the series if they were so good then they should have won 4 games but oops they didin't.
> ...


If you care to look at my avatar, like any observant person, you'd know that I was a Grizzlies fan. Not a Blazers fan. And this, of course, has nothing to do with "living vicariously" through other teams. Can't any fan of the *NBA* be objective in looking at a situation anymore? 

I guess not on the Lakers board.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> rawse is a Grizzlies fan. Since his team has been in the league longer than Kobe and has never won 30 games he has to live vicariously through teams like the Blazers and Kings.


Dear Jemel,

Baiting is highly discouraged here at BasketballBoards.net. If you have a problem with a particular member, feel free to Private Message him or her, using our nifty Private Messaging system. We like to keep the boards clean, so keep the baiting and personal insults to yourself, please.

Thank you for your continued support.

BBB.net


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> If you care to look at my avatar, like any observant person, you'd know that I was a Grizzlies fan. Not a Blazers fan. And this, of course, has nothing to do with "living vicariously" through other teams. Can't any fan of the *NBA* be objective in looking at a situation anymore?
> ...


Oh my bad this is even worse than I thought. Objective YOU, I really don't want to get into anything personal lets keep it good SOUND basketball analysis. The Grizzlies are bad no need to beat you up about that. Can't really build any venom to your satellite teams because you're just gonna jump from team to team anyway. I get it though yo hate the Lakers much like I hate the Dallas Cowboys. Its all gravy.

Lakers are the champs probably in the eyes of the opponents and themselves the team to beat. Even if they're not they gonna win anyway because they have the league's 2 best players. Why some fans find this hard to figure out. If another team had two 1st team all nba players on their team and the Lakers didn't I'd say that team was probably the team to beat. For some reason this isn't sound enough to make a convincing argument to some.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh my bad this is even worse than I thought. Objective YOU, I really don't want to get into anything personal lets keep it good SOUND basketball analysis. The Grizzlies are bad no need to beat you up about that. Can't really build any venom to your satellite teams because you're just gonna jump from team to team anyway. I get it though yo hate the Lakers much like I hate the Dallas Cowboys. Its all gravy.


What? Satellitle teams? I'm from Memphis, jazz. I don't have satellite teams; I'm not a bandwagon-hopper, and if I was, why would I be a Grizzlies fan?

And you can bash all the Grizzlies you want. See how much I care about that. Do you kick the crutches out from underneath guys with broken legs, too? We got the exact same guy that assembled your team, so it's not like bashing the Clippers anymore. Broken legs heal.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Nobody really wants the Lakers to win outside of LA. LA had a chance to lock down home court but blew it...too bad. Portland really didn't play all that well and they didn't have Pippen to go on top of it. LA is not winning a title by starting Madsen at PF...forget about! Shaq and Kobe can do their thing but LA has nothing else...not this year LA!


I agree a lot of people like the Kings (don't know why, they're too arrogant for my tastes, it happened ever since webber resigned) and want to see the Lakers lose. However, what you said has to be ficticious. There have been so many games this year where the Lakers play on the road and half the fans are rooting for them. Sure, they're mainly bandwagoners, but they still want to see the Lakers win and they're outside of LA.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree a lot of people like the Kings (don't know why, they're too arrogant for my tastes, it happened ever since webber resigned) and want to see the Lakers lose. However, what you said has to be ficticious. There have been so many games this year where the Lakers play on the road and half the fans are rooting for them. Sure, they're mainly bandwagoners, but they still want to see the Lakers win and they're outside of LA.


As much as it pains me to admit it, you are right. Laker jerseys in nearly every NBA arena. Even when the Lakers aren't playing. I was in Boston at the Fleet Center and 4 guys had on Kobe jerseys and the Lakers were no where near the place. 

And, as much as it pains me to admit it, there were way too many Laker fans in the Rose Garden on Sunday. Geez... during the pregame show, ABC showed tons of Laker Fans.


----------

